# What would cause a doeling to EAT THEIR OWN POOP??



## Cooperkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

l am at a total loss.  I am not sure they are actually eating the poo, but they pick it up and at least roll it around in their mouth..ugh! I have been pulling my hair out trying to get them clear of cocci.  With very little success...and NO WONDER!

 Boredom?? They have a small play structure in pen and get to go out on pasture daily as well as take walks around the farm. 
Something missing from their diets? Something they are eating?

 Does anyone have any idea why they would do this?  Has anyone else experienced this?  I thought they were so fussy and wouldn't eat even hay that had fallen on the ground. 

 Please..any advise is appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 25, 2011)

It would help if you tell us what you are feeding and what mineral you are using. Also how much of everything you are giving them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't say I have really noticed any of mine doing that. I don't know if it would really alarm me if I had noticed. 

My first thought is lack of certain minerals. 

Do you have a loose goat mineral out?  sorry if I should already know the answer.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

They are getting 1 1/2 cups of Purina Noble Goat 2x/day

Always have fresh grass hay, clean water.  They have some grass in their pen, but are also put out on pasture for an hour or so during day, then evening. 

I have Hoeggers Golden Blend Loose Minerals free choice and Kelp as well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 25, 2011)

when you saying trying to get rid of cocci, can you explain or remind me of what you have been doing with that, Also, how old is the goat/goats. 

I am going to assume they are doing this when they are in the pen, in a smaller area. 

other thoughts, upset stomach from treating for cocci. Probiotics would be the treatment/solution for this. 

or perhaps like you said, boredom.  Goats are very smart and really enjoy foraging.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

The cocci treatments have been exhausting.  They have been on numerous rounds of 12.5% dimethox as well as corid. I have been giving double doses with these meds too. Have been treated with ivermec and safeguard. (safeguard was labeled for goats and given at dosage listed in conjunction with dimethox).  They are getting probiotic powder on morning grain daily.  All treatments have cleared the clumpy poo while given, but 3 days off and clumps return. Also, I have had fecals run each time with proof  of some reduction, but still a high load present.

Vets and MSU are at a loss. Say resistance and hopefully they will develop immunity as they age.  These are two 4.5mo old Nubian doelings.  

I got them at 5 wks. bottlefed fresh goats milk from breeder thru 12wks. They are eating well.  Just recently increased their grain as it is the Noble Goat with cocci prevent. and they were only being fed 1/2 amount needed to receive prevention as per label.

The clumpy poo started at about 8 wks and has been an ongoing problem since. Only once did one doeling get diarrhea. Lasted one day and combining dimethox with corid turned it around (per vet). 

These girls are always happy, bouncy..never off feed.  Just these d*mn clumps about 50% of poops.  

Vet now has me giving giant sustained sulfa/antiboitic pills every three days for 4 treatments. Ugh! 2nd pill today. Still pooping larger moist poop pellets, not really the dog poo logs all the time.

I feel like they are going to be hurt by all the meds I am giving them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 25, 2011)

Once their stomachs get off it can be miserable. 

I would say probiotics and more probiotics. You can get a powered goat probiotic to sprinkle of the feed, I am not sure if the paste actually works anybetter. 

I was thinking that story sounded familiar. did the  vet sell you any Vitamin B shots?  Have they ever had Bo-se shots?


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry I haven't responded recently.  DD is Eventing with her horse this summer that keeps me running.  
My goatie girls are getting the powdered goat probiotic every morning on grain.  Seem to gobble it up. I just got Bose shots from vet. Can I give them SQ or do they have to be given IM? (I am nervous about this) I also plan to start them on the Redcell routine Eleven has mentioned working for her. These sweet girls are still full of energy...but I am so worried I am going to loose them from this stupid resistant strain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

I give it both ways. 

I really think you are going to start to see an improvement with them, witht the things you just listed that you are doing for them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION Inject subcutaneously or intramuscularly.

Calves: 2.5-3.75 mL per 100 pounds of body weight depending on the severity of the condition and the geographical area. Lambs 2 weeks of age and older: 1 mL per 40 pounds of body weight (minimum, 1 mL). Ewes: 2.5 mL per 100 pounds of body weight.

Sows: 1 mL per 40 pounds of body weight. Weanling pigs: 1 mL per 40 pounds of body weight (minimum 1 mL). Not for use in newborn pigs.



http://valleyvet.naccvp.com/index.php?m=product_view_basic&u=country&p=msds&id=1047025


----------



## manybirds (Aug 29, 2011)

They are getting copper and selenium?


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.  BoSe shots today..(selenium) and continue Red cell (some copper)  plus they have Hoeggers Golden Blend Loose Minerals. 
I hadn't planned to breed them this fall.  Wanted to wait until following fall to avoid kidding during busy HS graduation/open house/off to college time. Should I be concerned to use these girls to start my herd?? I love them and would most likely have them around whether I breed them or not...but my plan was to have milk to make soaps and cheese.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 30, 2011)

> I love them and would most likely have them around whether I breed them or not...but my plan was to have milk to make soaps and cheese.


No breed,no babies, no milk for soap and cheese.  Gotta have those babies for what you're wanting.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Aug 30, 2011)

...Know I need those babies!!!  Just wondering if the fact that these girls are not so hardy right now will have any bearing on how healthy their kids will be.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> ...Know I need those babies!!!  Just wondering if the fact that these girls are not so hardy right now will have any bearing on how healthy their kids will be.


You said you weren't planning on breeding this fall anyway?  
The fact that they aren't in the best of shape right now would be harder on them more so than the kids. The mother's body has a way of giving everything it can to the babies, the mother would be the one to sacrifice. Assuming she isn't in really really bad shape.    The problem would be keeping the mom in enough condition through a lactation, some does have a hard time putting on condition even when pregnant giving everything they can to the growth of the kid and then milking afterwards.  So it isn't a good idea going into a pregnancy under weight. 

They may surprise you and really improve in the next 6 to 8 weeks with everything you are doing for them.


----------

